# New castings from Monday



## MikeinSC (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been casting more and more lately and am beginning to enjoy creating blanks more than turning pens for the moment. 









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## camb (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice looking blanks. I wish they were on my bench


----------



## wob50 (Nov 5, 2015)

Like them......


----------



## Sabaharr (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like you cast mostly in pairs like I do. My reason is I memorized the proper level of resin for both colors I use in my Dixie cups. I am tempted to try a 4 color but I would have to make 4 blanks then. Oh the dilemmas we must face.


----------



## MikeinSC (Nov 5, 2015)

Sabaharr,
 you are exactly right. I have more 2 color pours than 3 colors right now in my recipe book but that's only because I don't like pouring 3 at a time. I'll be getting a few horizontal silicone molds in the near future for 4 color pours. 

Camb, 
I do sell them if you'd like to have them on your bench.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 6, 2015)

I can attest, his blanks turn out some really great pens!  I might have to go ahead and buy some more!


----------

